# a first name to go with middle name daisy



## jessicasmum

As the title says really. What first names go with the middle name daisy? Every name I've thought of so far doesn't sound right.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Julianna Daisy
Eliza Daisy
Natasha Daisy


----------



## Kirsty3051

I think it sounds good with names that end in a.

Isabella, Olivia, Amelia, and so on x


----------



## Buffyx

I agree with pp that it should end in an A. I think Nora Daisy sounds cute :flower:

Would you use Daisy as a first name?


----------



## SarahP13

Have to agree with the other ladies! My first thought when I saw the title was Clara Daisy. 

I also like Nora Daisy.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Juliet Daisy
Julia Daisy
Jaidyn Daisy
Julianna Daisy
Josephine Daisy
Jocelyn Daisy


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Olivia Daisy
Amelia Daisy
Isobel Daisy
Willow Daisy
Violet Daisy


----------



## cupcakekate

Really love Daisy, would you use it as a first name! I think it's so feminine and pretty! xx


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks all for your replies.

I think I agree that the names ending with the a sound better with daisy, I mentioned lola daisy or layla daisy to my husband and he said no to both :( I like Isabel and Isabella too but he said no again.

Daisy is a special meaning name to us and we have used for both our daughters middle names after people and we wanted well mainly me wanted to use a meaningful name for our next child too so want to save daisy as a middle name not a first. :)


----------



## venapols

what about using Marguerite its daisy in spanish?


----------



## magdalena17

wannabemomy37 said:


> Julianna Daisy
> Eliza Daisy
> Natasha Daisy

Julian Daisy
Camle Daisy


----------



## babydustcass

Sticking with the 'a' ending how about...
Orla Daisy
Isla Daisy
Sophia Daisy
Lydia Daisy
Mia Daisy
Maia Daisy
Zara Daisy
Freya Daisy
Martha Daisy
Arabella Daisy
Jessica Daisy
Nicola Daisy
Alexia Daisy
Rosalina Daisy
Alicia Daisy
Louisa Daisy
Saskia Daisy
Ella Daisy
Victoria Daisy
Lilia Daisy

Non 'a' ending
Halle Daisy
Seren Daisy


----------



## jessicasmum

venapols said:


> what about using Marguerite its daisy in spanish?

Thank you for the suggestion but we were going to go with a more traditional names (we both British) :)


----------



## jessicasmum

babydustcass said:


> Sticking with the 'a' ending how about...
> Orla Daisy
> Isla Daisy
> Sophia Daisy
> Lydia Daisy
> Mia Daisy
> Maia Daisy
> Zara Daisy
> Freya Daisy
> Martha Daisy
> Arabella Daisy
> Jessica Daisy
> Nicola Daisy
> Alexia Daisy
> Rosalina Daisy
> Alicia Daisy
> Louisa Daisy
> Saskia Daisy
> Ella Daisy
> Victoria Daisy
> Lilia Daisy
> 
> Non 'a' ending
> Halle Daisy
> Seren Daisy

Thanks for this list, I will go through theses with hubby.
I think Jessica daisy sounds lovely but our first daughter is already named Jessica, Ella daisy also but Ella is used for our 2nd daughters middle name. Will definitely consider some of your other picks though :)

I've noticed you are TTC not longer after I will be, also you will be TTC #3 like me :)


----------



## babydustcass

jessicasmum said:


> Thanks for this list, I will go through theses with hubby.
> I think Jessica daisy sounds lovely but our first daughter is already named Jessica, Ella daisy also but Ella is used for our 2nd daughters middle name. Will definitely consider some of your other picks though :)
> 
> I've noticed you are TTC not longer after I will be, also you will be TTC #3 like me :)

Also maybe
Eva Daisy
Pippa Daisy
Sienna Daisy
oh i could go on but i wont bore you, im sure you are trailing the lists :blush:
:happydance: I wish we could start TTC a little sooner but we have booked a holiday to Lapland at the end of November, with the activities planned, it could be a little risky to be more than 'just' pregnant. I am hoping to start all the preparations a little earlier though, so i can 'feel' like we are going somewhere with TTC. I am so impatient.
We already have our name ideas picked out too :cloud9:


----------



## jessicasmum

babydustcass said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for this list, I will go through theses with hubby.
> I think Jessica daisy sounds lovely but our first daughter is already named Jessica, Ella daisy also but Ella is used for our 2nd daughters middle name. Will definitely consider some of your other picks though :)
> 
> I've noticed you are TTC not longer after I will be, also you will be TTC #3 like me :)
> 
> Also maybe
> Eva Daisy
> Pippa Daisy
> Sienna Daisy
> oh i could go on but i wont bore you, im sure you are trailing the lists :blush:
> :happydance: I wish we could start TTC a little sooner but we have booked a holiday to Lapland at the end of November, with the activities planned, it could be a little risky to be more than 'just' pregnant. I am hoping to start all the preparations a little earlier though, so i can 'feel' like we are going somewhere with TTC. I am so impatient.
> We already have our name ideas picked out too :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanks. What preparations are you planning to do?
Oh I wish me had our names already picked out, hubby is getting fed up with me talking about names all the time. 
Is the 3rd your last or do you plan to have more?
3 will be our all even though hubby is 1 of 4 and 4 is both our favourite number, I doubt I will convince him to have 4 lol
This is a bit nosey but I ask this any one I see that has a boy and a girl as I have 2 girls and would love a boy. Did you do anything different from TTC your boy than your girl? Like timing and diet?


----------



## Kirsty3051

I love Elizabeth Daisy. It's not a combination I'd usually put together but it's cute. 

There's definitely nothing wrong with planning names in advance. My son is 3 weeks old and we're still clueless :shrug:


----------



## jessicasmum

Kirsty3051 said:


> I love Elizabeth Daisy. It's not a combination I'd usually put together but it's cute.
> 
> There's definitely nothing wrong with planning names in advance. My son is 3 weeks old and we're still clueless :shrug:

I quite like Elizabeth daisy but yet again hubby said no :(

Hope you think of your little boys name soon.

I just want to be prepared but hubby being a pain about it.


----------

